# Raptor Video Range Report



## SaltyD (Nov 29, 2011)

35 consecutive rounds at 21 ft. using range ammo. I am very pleased with the purchase. It's still new but after approx 250 rounds no issues at all.


----------



## twomode (Jun 7, 2009)

Two Saturday's ago on a whim I put my name on the wait list for the next Raptor Stainless Pro II. The plan was to put enough cash away over a little time and once funded if they didn't get one, I'd go elsewhere. I have a great shop that has a layaway program so nothing to lose. Wouldn't you know it they called the following Monday to tell me "my" gun was in. Couldn't get back till the next Sat. with plans to put a couple hunge down and pay it off in a few weeks. When my wife and I got there, it proved to be exactly what I wanted and after placing my bucks down, she whipped out the rest from her "stash". What a babe! 

That afternoon 120 flawless rds spent, and I don't even have any buyers remorse!


----------

